# ASM Metals HandBook



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع منقول من احد الملتقيات الايرانيه*


ASM Metals HandBook
حجم کل المجموعه : ۱۵۰۰ مغابایت
pass: www.pdms.ir_persiangulf​
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 01 - Properties and Selection Irons Steels and High Performance Alloys.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 02 - Properties and Selection Nonferrous Alloys and Special Purpose Mat.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 03 - Alloy Phase Diagrams.pdf
ASM Metals Handbook Volume 04 - Heat Treating.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 05 - Surface Engineering.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 06 - Welding, Brazing, and Solderi.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 07 - Powder Metal Technologies and Applications.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 08 - Mechanical Testing and Evaluation.pdf
ASM Metals Handbook Volume 09 - Metallography And Microstructures 2004.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 10 - Materials Characterization.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 11 - Failure Analysis And Prevention.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 12 - Fractography.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 13 - Corrosion.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 14 - Forming and Forging.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 15 - Casting.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 16 - Machining Processes.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 17 - Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 18 - Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 19 - Fatigue And Fracture.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 20 - Materials Selection and Design.pdf
ASM Metals HandBook Volume 21 - Composites.pdf​​​http://www.4shared.com/dir/EFbpOeQj/ASM.html​ 
​​


----------



## تامربهجت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل والتقييم


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور لك وجاري التحميل و ان شاء الله تقدم ما هو افضل


----------



## عمر عبد المجيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moneebhamid (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكووور*


----------



## علي الاجهوري (20 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز عند تحميل الملف فانه يطلب رقم سري من فضللك المساعدة


----------



## AHMED FAWZY SH4 (12 ديسمبر 2016)

CAN YOU BUT IT AGAIN INEEDiT PLEASE


----------

